# Thurles restaurant



## macnas (24 Jul 2006)

I have an appointment in Thurles and would like to know of a good restaurant for an evening meal. Can anyone recommend such a place?


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2006)

My information might be out of date, but it might be a starting point. There are three hotels in Thurles- the Munster, the Anner and ?? ( cant think of the name of the third- its in the square). These all used to do the usual meat, veg and spuds type meals. There is a big chinese restaurant called Jumbos which was good ( I'm not a fan of Chinese food, but this was very good). The Brewery, a relatively new gastro pub type place, used to have an evening menu which was nice. For a very good restaurant you could book Inch house which is a few miles outside Thurles- this has won awards and has a lovely country house atmosphere. I know there was a restaurant in Thurles which did unusual meats like Ostrich meat, wild boar etc but can't think of the name of it. I never ate there so can't comment.


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Jul 2006)

Have a look at www.adlib.ie


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2006)

That throws up three in Thurles- the Mona Lisa is a chipper- nice chips alright! Dwans brewpub is the brewery I mentioned- lovely building, the restaurant used to be hit and miss but could be better now, and the Anner is one of the hotels I mentioned.


----------



## clipper1981 (25 Jul 2006)

lovely place just off the square - across from lar na pairce on the cashel road - called "The Tara". Not 100% sure of the name but the food there is a1


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2006)

Mmm, Clipper were you there for an evening meal? I think the Tara might be open daytime only. Also its more of a toasted sandwich special type of place than a good restaurant.


----------



## polaris (25 Jul 2006)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> My information might be out of date, but it might be a starting point. There are three hotels in Thurles- the Munster, the Anner and ?? ( cant think of the name of the third- its in the square)


 
Hayes hotel is the third, birthplace of the GAA. Wouldn't consider it a fine dining establishment as it specializes in "mate", spuds and overcooked veg!


----------



## nt00deep (25 Jul 2006)

Try the said chipper and head down to the GAA pitch for afters.  There's probably someone still down there after Saturday evening selling the last of the choc-ices


----------



## bond-007 (28 Jul 2006)

Shimla is the local Indian restaurant, is very good.


----------



## September18 (28 Jul 2006)

If its a chinese u require DONT go to the Jumbo as they are dog ignorant. There is a chinese over hickeys pub in *CATHEDRAL* street. When you come into thurles from the dublin side its on your right beside the school entrance. Ignore any hotel in thurles as they are owned by the same person and dont care much about decent food. If u are around for the weekend and want a romantic meal try Inch house about 3 miles outside.
Unfortunitly Thurles has no Real restaurent. A pity really. I should know I lived there for 17 years .


----------

